# Son's First Rabbit



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Well it was really his first "Anything". This was our third attempt at rabbits this year. My 7 year old was very proud and excited. I am actually glad it took a little work for him to build up the suspense. The last thing I want him to think is that hunting is always easy. He managed to hit this one as it made the deadly mistake of hopping and stopping. We got up 7 in about 2 hrs so it was a fun time. He missed two and got one. There were also two where he had the safety on and the gun didn't go off.

He was shooting a 410 with 2 1/2" shells. We built a new stock for him since even the youth stock was about 1 1/2" too long to fit comfortably. I really like how it turned out with the straight stock instead of the pistol grip.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

nice job great looking rabbit


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

The smile say's it all.... give him an atta-boy for me....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to both of you. Reminds me of my son's first rabbit and the same super proud smile. Hope you can continue to share the great outdoors for many years to come.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome! You gave your son a memory he'll never forget no matter how much hunting he does. Brings back memories of the pics we took when my son busted his first bunny. After a few years of not hunting, he decided it was important again. One of the first things he did was buy a beagle pup.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

great job will be a good memory


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats. Can't wait to teach my little ones how to rabbit hunt. My oldest is 7, but I think I'll wait a couple of years before I let her try it for real. I've had her out with me while I've practiced with the crossbow already.


----------

